# Newbie



## ThaiGeorge (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm just trying to meet up with Brits in Pattaya from mid Jan 2012. It's my first time in Thailand and it would be useful as well as helpful to hook with with you and show me the ropes. I'm planning to stay until March/April. I'm single and in my mid 50's and would like to get to know the culture and see if Thailand would suit me as a retiree.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

ThaiGeorge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just trying to meet up with Brits in Pattaya from mid Jan 2012.


Google on 'pattaya expats club'


----------

